# Not feeling very positive today Bad AF pains



## Hells Bells (Aug 28, 2008)

Hi Ladies

Ive had a really bad day today, I woke up feeling negative about everything this morning.  

I'm only a week in to the 2ww and as the day has gone on I have felt more and more like AF is going to turn up any minute. 
Its really uncomfortable and I keep getting a pain more in the pelvis area.  Everytime I go to the loo I expect to see AF.  I'm trying to keep positive but all the signs and pains are so much like my period pains I cant help feel its not happening for me.  

I just want to know now


----------



## Lynschez (Oct 24, 2008)

Hi Hells

Just wanted to say hang in there.  I know how hard I'm finding it to keep up the PMA and I'm not as far into my 2ww as you are.  I already feel a bit dispondent as I've had some bleeding and still spotting, so not at all hopeful  

However, from reading posts on here it sounds like your cramps could be implantation, so try and keep   and   you get your BFP soon.

Lyns x x


----------



## waitingpatiently (Jan 5, 2009)

Hi Hells Bells

I too am 1 week into my 2ww, I have had the same sort of feelings as you, sharp twinges down below and in the ovary area, which also feels a little like AF.  Try not to read too much into it, hard I know and really hope it is implantation for us both (not convinced though) xx


----------



## emy30 (Jan 15, 2009)

Hiya just wanted to say I am feelin the same 7 days in on 2ww and tummy cramps are quite uncomfortable feel really bloated and today for first time feel sick not actually been sick but feel it app its really normal I ve not have any spottin at all but I was concerened so thought I d drop in and see if anyone else was the same so I think if we both are and were both at the same stage I think this is normal not that I'm a doc but let keep are fingers crossed in 7 days time we could have the best news ever xx just out of intrest when have you been told to do ur test I am so tempted to do one but no I shouldn't xxx


----------



## Hells Bells (Aug 28, 2008)

Hi emy30

Ive not felt as bad today but the discomfort is still there not had any spotting either.  I keep going to the loo to check all ok!!
Im glad in a way that your in the same boat as it were!  I dont feel quite so alone!  Im trying to keep positive that this is implantation doing its bit! and not the evil witch!!!!

The nurse said to test in 2weeks a couple of days but I dont think I will be able to wait much longer!  what about you?

Good luck to you is this you first time?  What drugs did you have?

Lots of babydust take care
helen


----------



## waitingpatiently (Jan 5, 2009)

ladies

I still have the same feeling,   it's a good sign this is my 3rd attempt, not had it before xx


----------



## emy30 (Jan 15, 2009)

Yeh its my first time was on menapor then hgc drug before the basded then these stupid pessary things that are driving me mad I ve been told the horm drug should be out of my system after 10 days so was told to test on 28th march but its my birthday weekend n really want to no so not to have a ickle tipple hehe I might test next wednesday that will give the horm drug time to get out of my system am a bit confused if the pessarys might alter the test  Let me know how u get on chicken wishing you and your partner all the luck in the world xxx


----------



## Hells Bells (Aug 28, 2008)

Hiya all!

How you all doing?  I was back at work yesterday I was totally shattered when I finished!  not used to the work!
Ive felt sooo bloated last night and today my tummy is massive my pants are really tight! god if its not worked its back on the diet for me! 

emy30 you say you using the pessary's, I wasn't given them, what do they do? and why do some give them and not others?

I was thinking of testing on Wednesday too but not sure if it will be too soon or not? could get one of the early response ones i suppose,  I'm in two minds about testing one part of me wants to test now and the other I dont want to test at all, im so nervous, when i test that will be the end either way and I dont know if just to wait and see what happens, to see if AF comes or not    

Trying to keep up the positive vibes but how much will I fall if it hasn't happened this time.  God Im driving myself crazy!!!!

Hope your all having a better day that me!!!!


----------

